# Hello!



## Mr. Sacred Music (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi everyone,

as you can see, I am Mr. Sacred Music, and as you can probably tell, I love sacred music! Any type: Anglican, Catholic, Protestant; the requiems, masses, psalms, hymns, and enything else like that. I am hoping to learn a lot from you all!

Mr. Sacred Music


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Mr Sacred Music

Welcome to the forum.

Good to have you here.

Do have a look around and join in, and feel free to ask questions.


Margaret


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Greetings, Mr. Sacred Music

Welcome to Talk Classical. I am sure you will find what you are looking for here.


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

Hi Mr Sacred music, I am a huge enthusiast of all sacred music also, so hope to see you around.

Becky


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

you'd best be able to do some 'sacred harp' singing if you're gonna wear that name!

dj


----------



## Mr. Sacred Music (Apr 18, 2008)

david johnson said:


> you'd best be able to do some 'sacred harp' singing if you're gonna wear that name!
> 
> dj


I'll try, but I don't know if it will sound any good


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi! Welcome to TC!


----------

